# Orchestral Versions of Chamber Works.



## mwd (Apr 7, 2012)

Earlier I posted regarding my discovery of a chamber version of an orchestral work. 

Well, yesterday afternoon I attended a piano recital by the talented young English pianist, Richard Uttley. His major work was the Brahms Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor Op. 5.

In his introduction Uttley mentioned that in many respects the structure and complexity of this sonata makes it almost a symphony for solo piano. 

My question for forum readers is 'has this work ever been orchestrated?' and if so, where and with what results?

Happy New Year everyone.

MWD.


----------

